

InQuicker: Bootstrapped to 100 ERs/UCCs and millions in revenue. Thank you HN. - tkiley
http://stories.inquicker.com/post/9672801477/100-ers-and-urgent-care-centers

======
tkiley
For context, HN has discussed my startup (at my request) several times:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=76077> (November 2007) and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=629011> (May 2009)

We are launching a blog to tell some of the more interesting stories of the
past few (and next few) years. If there's anything in particular you're
curious about, ask here and I'll try to either answer quickly or add it to our
list of post ideas :)

------
cmadan
I love it. This is a fix for a real problem (I remember my last nine hour wait
at the ER). I hope you get many, many more adopters.

------
masonhensley
Congrats from a fellow Nashvillian. I just found out that I know one of your
recent hires (from undergrad) after I interviewed a potential intern yesterday
(common friend).

Keep it up.

